
JSON-LD 1.0: A JSON-Based Serialization for Linked Data - geezerjay
https://www.w3.org/TR/json-ld/
======
westurner
JSON-LD 1.1 [https://www.w3.org/TR/json-ld11/](https://www.w3.org/TR/json-
ld11/)

"Changes since 1.0 Recommendation of 16 January 2014"
[https://www.w3.org/TR/json-ld11/#changes-from-10](https://www.w3.org/TR/json-
ld11/#changes-from-10)

